# Carte SIM pour iPad



## chatisis (11 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad dernier modèle qui supporte la 3G.

Je voudrai savoir si je peux utiliser une carte SIM Free avec un abonnement à 19,9  pour accéder à internet partout en France ? Ou faut-il un abonnement spécial iPad ?

Merci


----------



## cillab (4 Octobre 2013)

en principe oui tu fait tes communications en face time


----------



## doupold (5 Octobre 2013)

cillab a dit:


> en principe oui tu fait tes communications en face time



Que se passe t-il si la carte sim est appelée pendant qu'elle est dans le iPad?

Merci d'avance!


----------

